# Friday night...



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Cigar: Trinidad Limited Edition 100th Anniversary Petit Robusto. Great smoke. It's not a full bodied cigar, but a very good medium bodied with a lot of complexity and flavor. I'll buy it again...toro or robusto.
Beers: started with a Colorado Indica IPA, a brazilian beer. Very good. But the last....wow!!. Eggenberg Urbock 23º. A strong lager from Austria, lagered for 9 months. Full-bodied with a creamy flavour and noble hop flavours. Flavor is dry with a lot of alcohol presence. Urbock 23° has on occasion been called the 'Cognac of beers'.:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice review and great pairing they look :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking combo...Beer :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a great Friday night, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool that urbach sounds amazing


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like a solid friday evening.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Some great beers!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Great stick w/some very interesting brews!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks awesome. Thanks for posting


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice combo.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man , i want that ipa !! that stuff looks awesome every time you show it. nice combo going on there bro


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Man, they look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

